# Meet Mr. JACK!



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 10 hour trip yesterday with a group who had never been offshore before. They said they had heard of amberjack but had not ever had the opportunity to catch one. Well, I told them we could change that and they would get to meet Mr. Jack face to face. After warming them up with a good mess of mingos and scamp, we eased out to one of my jack spots that has been producing lately. The first bait in the water yielded our largest of the day, 55.7 lbs and we proceeded to catch several more nice ones (2 more over 40 lbs). Instead of going grouper hunting, they wanted to stay there and catch and release amberjack for about 2 and a half hours. We went through every hardtailin the livewell andneedless to say, they were worn out and ready to come in at the end of the day. We ended up with a nice limit of amberjack along with a good mess of scamp and mingos. Here is a picture of the largest one back at the dock:


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

My back hurts from just lookin at that picture!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope you locked the drag down good for those whipper snappers.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang Jake! Why would you do that to people?

Nice job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That right there will make a steak or 2oke:hungry Big congrats on that haul!!!:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Jack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Capt. Jake,



Once again a great trip, a nice catch and a boatload of satisfied customers!!!

You seem to have that formula down pat!

Congrat's to you and your crew.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats just mean Jake!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fat AJ, nice fish man.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Captain Jake

That's a boat load of AJ's there. I am with Bonita Dan, you sent me to the doctor's office with a bad back just thinking about them. Way to put them on the fish. See you offshore. Gene


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

They wanted to stay and catch and release A.J's after a 57 lber?? I hope they weren't driving:clap Great job Jake..wish the wind had of laid down while we were there, my gang wantedto do a little grouper hunting with you but ALL our plans fell thur due to the seas. We had a good trip onthe Sat before last but spent the rest of the week, reading and cursing the wind.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! those guys are animals!


----------

